# DIY Reflector Shields for Magicshine/Clones (& Flashlights!)



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Kaidomain gifted me this Magicshine MJ-808 Clone with a very blueish tint and pronounced hot spot. Here's how I modded it Kindergarten style with just some aluminum foil, adhesive backed holographic orange mylar and a double layer of packing tape.

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Orange Mylar Holographic Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone DIY Diffusing Film Holographic Mylar Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Orange Mylar Holographic Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Orange Mylar Holographic Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Orange Mylar Holographic Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Knocks down color temperature without lowering lumens. Smooths beam without sacrificing throw. Cost next to nothing so win-win-win!!!

Okay I really have no use for this lamp as a headlight, will revert to its status as a tail.

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Holographic Mylar Reflector Cowl Red Wide Angle Lens & Diffusing Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Holographic Mylar Reflector Cowl Red Wide Angle Lens & Diffusing Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Holographic Mylar Reflector Cowl Red Wide Angle Lens & Diffusing Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Plain Reflector Shields for Lamps at 4000K*

XHP70.2 4000K bike lights don't seem to need any color modification but with their aluminum reflectors their beams are not quite as smooth as those from TIR lenses. Bezels on most not compatible with the 39mm Action-LED Wide Angle Lens, so the only current fix seems to be the application of some kind of diffusing film. Trouble with this solution is that scattering light kills throw. Installing external reflector seems to restore it at least somewhat.

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Updated with CREE XHP70.2 4000K Wide Angle Lens Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine clone upgraded with CREE XHP70.2 4000K, Wide Angle Lens and DIY Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Magicshine MJ-808 Clone Updated with CREE XHP70.2 4000K/Wide Angle Lens/Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

KDLITKER BL70S XHP70.2 4000K DIY Diffusing Film Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

KDLITKER BL70S DIY Diffusing Film Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

KDLITKER BL70S DIY Diffusing Film Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

KDLITKER BL70S DIY Diffusing Film Reflector Cowl by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Of course these reflector shields are just prototypes; if I ever have the time and inclination to devise a more finished version will substitute either flashing or stainless sheet metal for the aluminum foil and secure over EPDM tape with M5 SS flange head Allen screws and nylock hex caps, P-clamp style. For the two JKK03 flashlights I have on order might be able to install those Action-LED lenses instead of diffuser film, they're less lossy to start out with.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW!!!*

These new ones came out a lot better than the first prototypes. Was able to extend their length by 3/8" for more effective cutoff.

Now each is reversible so can be used either to neutralize cool bluish lights or simply to improve the beam from neutral or warm lights that don't need any color correction.

Versions pictured below are 37.5mm Diameter, fit Sofirn SD05 & SP33.

Currently working on similar new design for 46mm JKK05 & 56mm JKK36R/KDLITKER BL70S.

Will attach to bezels with narrow strip of heat conducting aluminum tape so will double as cooling fin extensions. 

New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW Fits 37.5mm Diameter Bezel (Sofirn SP33V.3 &SD05) by andyXchrist, on Flickr

New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW Fits 37.5mm Diameter Bezel (Sofirn SP33V.3 &SD05) by andyXchrist, on Flickr

New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW Fits 37.5mm Diameter Bezel (Sofirn SP33V.3 &SD05) by andyXchrist, on Flickr

New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW Fits 37.5mm Diameter Bezel (Sofirn SP33V.3 &SD05) by andyXchrist, on Flickr

New Improved Reversible Reflector Shields for CW or NW/WW Fits 37.5mm Diameter Bezel (Sofirn SP33V.3 &SD05) by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Reflector Shield for KDLITKER BL70S & JKK36[R]*

The KD BL70S and JKK36 share basically the same head, their bezels are 56mm in diameter.

Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Replaced my home-brewed diffuser with a layer of d-c-fix self adhesive Milky Privacy Film, much clearer and sparkly. 

Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Also, this is how the shields [for the Sofrins SP33 and SD05] are shipping, with protective wax paper over the aluminum tape's bonding side that seals the unit to the flashlight bezel. Just trim ends as may be necessary, peel and stick!

Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work Andy! Simple and cheap! I like it!

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spectral Squid ™*

"Spectral Squid" Magicshine MJ808 Clone CREE XM-L2 NW Action-Led Wide Angle Lens Holographic Orange Mylar Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr

This is what happens when crossing a Wide Angle Lens from Action-LED Lights with one of my Holographic Orange Mylar Reflecting Shields.

This beam's not elliptical, it's epileptical.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*New reflector shields and lenses for Sofirn and jin heng flashlights*

So picked up these 38mm and 50mm diffusing lenses on Ali, in the hope that they'd somehow fit my JKK03 and JKK36R flashlights.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32869352038.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000203010459.html

Also got a couple 32.5mm 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 from KD to see if they'd work in my Sofirn SP33 V3.0 flashlights.

http://kaidomain.com/S028407-32_5mm-x-18mmm-5-Degree-PMMA-Optical-Lens-for-CREE-XHP70

Sofirn SP33V3.0 Orange Mylar Reflector, d-c-fix Milky film JKK03 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens, Aluminum Reflector JKK36R 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector JKK03 2x Bright Eyes Diffuser Lenses, Aluminum Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Sofirn SP33V3.0 Orange Mylar Reflector, d-c-fix Milky film JKK03 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens, Aluminum Reflector JKK36R 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector JKK03 2x Bright Eyes Diffuser Lenses, Aluminum Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Turned out that though the lenses from Ali were too narrow in diameter to be held in by the bezels on the jin heng flashlights, they did fit perfectly _inside_ them. 50mm lens actually locked onto the silicone O-ring that was under the original cover lens of the JKK36R and won't even come out now.

JKK36R 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr

38mm lens clicks in place on _top_ of the JKK03 cover lens and seems to stay put there as well. Can't believe my good fortune with these!

Though in all honesty, have to admit that the d-c-fix self-adhesive Milky/Sand film affixed to jin heng' s original mineral glass cover lenses improves the XHP beams more than do these plastic diffusing lenses alone. However where I was able to combine the two on the smaller JKK03 (by dropping the Plano Convex lens onto the cover lens already modded with d-c-fix on its underside) the result was better than either single method. No hint of corona/halo/tint shift, just a subtle hot spot within an even, well defined flood. Again, home brewed Epileptical ™ reflectors help contain top of beam to redirect light that would otherwise be wasted above the horizon, downward onto the path.

Now for the most amazing discovery so far: Kaidomain's 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 turned out to be a DROP IN REPLACEMENT for the original aluminum OP reflector in Sofirn's SP33 - Thanks for sharing that link, arc!!! :thumbsup: Combined with the original glass cover lens already modded with d-c-fix, produces a super sweet beam - its soft spot further enhanced of course with another of my Epileptical ™ reflectors.

Sofirn SP33 V3.0 Replace Aluminum OP Reflector 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Sofirn SP33 V3.0 Replace Aluminum OP Reflector 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Beam shots to come...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool! Awaiting beamshots! Would love to see the beams from those Ali lenses alone too.

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sofirn SP33 V3.*

Aluminum OP Reflector Only
Sofirn SP33 V3.0 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

OP Reflector + d-c-fix 
Sofirn SP33 V3.0 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS
Sofirn SP33 V3.0 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS + d-c-fix Sofirn SP33 V3.0 by andyXchrist, on Flickr

All above pics were taken with the Sofrins on Low, otherwise their fields of illumination would have been too large to capture. Anyway my iPad sets the exposure automatically and I didn't edit in any adjustments, so the pics are not necessarily accurate as to how bright the spots appeared in comparison to each other - just trying to record the individual beam patterns of the various combos, as per requests.

Garry, shots from the JKK03 and JKK36R with and without d-c-fix/Ali lenses up next.

Just taking some time because my [top of the line] 12.9" iPad Pro sucks donkey balls.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Once again, all pics below taken with the jin heng flashlights set to Low because my iPad couldn't take in any broader/brighter beams. Auto exposure.


JKK36R 4000K 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K ALUMINUM OP REFLECTOR ONLY by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K 2X Bright Eyes Diffusing Lenses (Crisscrossed B2B) by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K Aluminum OP Reflector 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K Aluminum OP Reflector 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Couldn't get a shot from the JKK36R 4000K with only its [SMO] reflector because the 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens got wedged in so tight, can't get it out now. Guess that's a good thing?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Andy! So that 32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS and the beaded lens do a pretty decent job spreading out the beam, with adding DC Fix adding even more smoothing. I wonder how much output is lost, especially with the combination of lens and DC Fix?

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*More on Swapping Sofirn SP33 Reflector for 32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTIC*


Sofirn SP33 V3 Lens v Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3 Lens v Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Sofirn SP33 V3 Lens v Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3 Lens v Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Thanks Andy! So that 32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS and the beaded lens do a pretty decent job spreading out the beam, with adding DC Fix adding even more smoothing. I wonder how much output is lost, especially with the combination of lens and DC Fix?
> 
> -Garry


Well Garry I myself have no way of measuring that but as lostplaces pointed out, the little that might be lost in lumens is more than made up for by the improvement to the beams' usefulness. None of these XHP flashlights would be very practical as they come for use as bike lights, their beams are all ringy and their hotspots too intense in proportion to spill. And as I've mentioned before, adding an external reflector into the mix improves overall efficiency so in that case there's probably more of a net gain. Just got in a roll of 4" wide aluminum tape and a 3" of copper, so will reprogram the sine wave generator to take advantage of the greater real estate when I print out new templates for my Epilepticals ™. They're actually up next on my to-do list!  And of course will post beam shots after dark.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*New! Improved! Reflector Shields for Sofirn & jin heng*


NEW! IMPROVED! Sofirn SP33 V3.0 JKK03 Copper and Aluminum Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Fabbed these new reflector shields from 4" and 3" wide rolls of aluminum and copper foil tapes adhered to liter soda bottles.

Results much improved with the longer units, tightens beam and sharpens cutoff.

Have to say that among all the models and diffuser combos tested so far, the JKK03 4000K with 38mm Diameter Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens over the original glass cover plus d-c-fix is the clear winner. Produces the smoothest beam and plays nice with the new external reflectors. Cutoff x-treamly clear and sharp.


JKK03 38mm Diameter Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K 38mm Diameter Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens d-c-fix Milky self-adhesive film Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK03 4000K 38mm Diameter Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens d-c-fix Milky self-adhesive film Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr

The runners up:


JKK36R 4000K 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK36R 4000K 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector ALUMINUM Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


JKK36R 4000K 50mm diverging Astigmatic PMMA Lens, Aluminum Reflector ALUMINUM Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3.0 Replace Aluminum OP Reflector 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film COPPER Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film COPPER Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Was pleasantly surprised how well the new copper reflector masked the blue tint around the Sofirn's hot spot.

Once again, my iPad cannot be adjusted for exposure on the fly, and even with the flashlights all on their lowest settings the hotspots appears way brighter on camera than to the eye. But the beam patterns it captured are accurate overall.

Will try to get outdoor shots tonight if the weather co-operates, kinda iffy right now.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice Andy!

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Garry.

Got a few quick beam shots of the JKK03 and Sofirn SP33 V3.0 in pairs with the new aluminum and copper Epileptical ™ reflector shields.

Both Sofirns and jin heng flashlights set only to second highest levels (out of four, including Turbo)


2x Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM (D) X 18MMM (H) 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 d-c-fix Milky/Sand Self-Adhesive Film COPPER Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


2x JKK03 4000K 38mm Diameter Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens d-c-fix Milky self-adhesive film Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


2x JKK03 4000K 38mm Bead Surface Plastic Plano Convex Lens d-c-fix Milky Aluminum Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield 2x Sofirn SP33 V3.0 32.5MM 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS d-c-fix Milky COPPER Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Finally got my fairing on!*


Stratus XPC Set up for night riding! by andyXchrist, on Flickr

All lamps set to second highest setting (M).

Rans Stratus XPC KD BT70S 4000K Aluminum Reflector Shields JKK03 4000K Reflector Shield Sofirn SP33 V3.0 Copper Reflector Shields by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Funny but I'd devised this Rube Goldberg setup to circumvent the Windwrap fairing slated for installation on my Stratus XPC LWB recumbent bike. Turned out that the KD BL70S I'd had on the center of the chopper bars was actually okay to use behind the clear polycarbonate, doesn't cause all that much glare inside the cockpit after all. Guess that's because with the additional reflector shield it comes pretty close to the fairing's interior surface so there isn't all that much room for the beam to bounce back, huh.

Still don't regret the additional purchases; wouldn't want to have the KD lamp alone going full blast behind the fairing because then the glare would be unacceptable. Combo of all five lamps allows me to employ each on its second lowest setting and conserve juice for extended run time - should get between 6-15 hours use out of every charge cycle. Plus can adjust angles on individual lamps to customize light carpet, from narrow single track to rural commuting on unmarked highways.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril Now with Aluminum Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield*

Received my pair of Sofirn SP36 BLF Andurils today and wasted no time defiling them with not one, not three, but TWO! count 'em TWO! layers of d-c-fix and my by now signature Epileptical ™ Reflector Shields. As you can see from the first ceiling shot below, the unmodified beam was kinda four leaf clover shaped - due of course to its four reflectorized Samsung LH351D emitters.

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril 2x d-c-fix Milky Self-Adhesive Privacy Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril 2x d-c-fix Milky Self-Adhesive Privacy Film by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Unmodified 

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Dual layer d-c-fix (one on either side of original glass cover lens)

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Dual d-c-fix + Aluminum Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Dual d-c-fix + Aluminum Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Outdoor beam shots to come...


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril*


QR Swivel Clamps for 1" Diameter Handlebars and 42mm Diameter [3x 18650] Flashlights by andyXchrist, on Flickr


QR Swivel Clamps for 1" Diameter Handlebars and 42mm Diameter [3x 18650] Flashlights by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Stratus XPC NightRider 2X JKK03 4000K KD BL70S 4000K 2X Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril 5000K 2X Sofirn SP33 V3.0 6500K by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril 2x d-c-fix/Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Sofirn SP36 BLF Anduril 2x d-c-fix/Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield (L) Factory Cover Glass (R) by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Got enough lights on that bike Andy? 

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Still have room for one more pair on the bottom of the chopper bars, Garry. Already have the clamps, just waiting for delivery of my second JKK36R which is taking the scenic route out of Customs.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Okay I'm done now*

Well at least until tomorrow


Sofirn SP36 BLF Epileptical ™ Reflector Shield Anduril Magnetic USB Type C Adapter by andyXchrist, on Flickr


RANS Stratus XPC WindWrap WERX Fairing 9 Headlights 2 Blinkies by andyXchrist, on Flickr


RANS Stratus XPC WindWrap WERX Fairing 9 Headlights 2 Blinkies by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sofirns SP33 V3.0*

Since deciding to forgo the less than useless WERX WindWrap fairing I'd purchased for my newest 'bent, was able to raise the two little Sofirns up the fork two or three inches. From that superior position they gain better range and can run on High (1600lm each) without creating too much glare in front of the bike.


Stratus XPC 2X Sofirn SP33 v3.0 6800K? d-c-fix "Milky" diffusing film 5º TIR lenses Copper reflective Shields Level 3 High 1600lm each by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Running them along with one pair of JKK36R 4000K and another of JKK03 4000K all with reflecting shields the overall color looks a lot more natural.


Stratus XPC 2X JKK36R 4000K 2x JKK03 Both Level 2 Medium 2x Sofirn SP33 V3.0 All d-c-fix Milky diffusing film, etc. by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Turned all the lamps down to Mid level for this shot otherwise my iPad's camera would not have been able to compensate for the glare.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Bishop Mitres for Astrolux MF01 Minis*


ASTROLUX MF01 MINI d-c-fix "Milky" adhesive film Bishop Hood by andyXchrist, on Flickr

 [MEDIA=flickr]3[/MEDIA]
ASTROLUX MF01 MINI d-c-fix "Milky" adhesive film Bishop Hood[/URL] by [URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]andyXchrist[/URL], on Flickr

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2iBKXnE][img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49631411052_38a4a07f65_c.jpg
ASTROLUX MF01 MINI d-c-fix "Milky" adhesive film Bishop Hood by andyXchrist, on Flickr


ASTROLUX MF01 MINI d-c-fix "Milky" adhesive film Bishop Hood by andyXchrist, on Flickr


ASTROLUX MF01 MINI d-c-fix "Milky" adhesive film Bishop Hood by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Quick & Easy Sine Wave Graphing*

Dunno how to print this WYSIWYG so just trace onto onion skin over the screen of my iPad then tape over the host bottle before cutting. Helps to use nail/cuticle scissors along the curves.

https://www.desmos.com/calculator/w9jrdpvsmk









Edit: To create your own template, simply adjust the critical variables _a_ and _b_ so that the length of one phase matches the circumference of your flashlight's bezel and the pitch is as tall as your host bottle/reflective tape will allow, after subtracting for the bezel's height and any additional margin necessary for the shield to fit around the lamp head.


----------



## agnostic (Dec 8, 2018)

andychrist said:


> Also got a couple 32.5mm 5-DEGREE PMMA OPTICAL LENS FOR CREE XHP70 from KD to see if they'd work in my Sofirn SP33 V3.0 flashlights.
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/S028407-32_5mm-x-18mmm-5-Degree-PMMA-Optical-Lens-for-CREE-XHP70


Hi Andy, could you explain how those two lenses differ in terms of beam shape?
http://kaidomain.com/S028407-32_5mm...-Optical-Lens-for-CREE-XHP70?tag=optical lens
http://kaidomain.com/S028408-32_5mm...-Optical-Lens-for-CREE-XHP70?tag=optical lens
What I don't understand is why go for 5 degree lens, not for 25 degree one. Won't the latter make beam wider and less blinding with its beaded surface? I remember for Convoy S2+ everybody searched for 60 degree lens to make the flashlight more suitable for bike use, so 5 degree seems like a total opposite. I searched for other lenses with those dimensions on Aliexpress but only found 5 and 25 degree variants.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well agnostic, I’d say the 5º is such in name only. Maybe the hotspot is, but TIR optics spread the beam out evenly from there so it appears significantly wider, gradually fading away from center. Reflectors tend to be more spotty and overall less smooth; the XHP50 is notorious for rings and tint shift that way. Optics pretty much solves that problem.

Also remember, widening the beam reduces throw. Dunno exactly how the 5º lens compares to the 25º as I never gambled on the latter, but suspect that one would waste a lot of lumens over the horizon when used in a flashlight for cycling.

As you might have seen on this thread, I did stick beaded lenses into both my JKK03 and JKK36R as well as BT70S, but they spread the beam out so much that a lot of throw was lost. Adding those reflective shields helped redirect a significant amount of the otherwise wasted light back down to the ground but of course could not entirely make up for all the lost throw, as some light necessarily spills to the sides — which is of course the whole point of a wide angle lens anyway.

Compared to the larger surface area of automotive headlights, those Sofirns are going to appear as pinpoints of light to oncoming traffic so beaded lenses are not going to reduce glare all that noticeably. My strategy (which I DO NOT advise anyone else to emulate) was to mount as many lights as possible to my bike so that they could all be run fairly low, spreading out their overall intensity while still providing a brilliant light carpet. Obviously this approach adds a lot of weight not to mention expense, plus the shear number of lights needing to be recharged at a go is sort of a PITA. (One of the reasons I only collected USB models and installed magnetic adapters. But I digress.)

Though if you’re going with two flashlights, agnostic, then it might work out for you to install a relatively narrow optic in one for use as a high beam and a wide angle in the other for a low. Again, dunno whether it would be feasible to mod the SD05 that way, though you could just apply a circle of d-c-fix Milky self-adhesive film over the cover lens to widen the angle, for cheap. And these DIY reflector shield are easy to make and the host material costs next to nothing. A single $1 white bottle of foot powder from Shoprite yields two; because of the seams from the label you can really only get one from a liter seltzer bottle but still not going to break the bank. It’s the aluminum or copper foil that adds expense but takes so little, possible to make hundreds of reflectors from a single roll. I could mail you some if turns out you need any, long as you live in USA.


----------



## agnostic (Dec 8, 2018)

That was everything I wanted to know, thank you very much. I'll probably risk it with 25 degrees beaded lens and SD05, we'll see how it goes. The beam will be very wide and I'll lose a lot of throw, but as you said, with two flashlights setup I'll have the other one for that. Unfortunately I don't live in the US, but very nice of you to offer sending me those reflectors. Maybe I'll be able to make something similar on my own.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Agnostic, just had a thought regarding those 360º Rotation Bicycle Flashlight Mounts. As long as you go with a 21700 capacity model like the SD05 then there should be enough length to the QR bolt such that you don't have to spin the lever all the way to the end in order to open the clamp. That means you can glue on an M5[?] hex cap there with Loctite Red so that the lever won't fall off if you spin it around in the dark when removing the flashlight.

Will check later to make sure I've got the gauge right on the assembly, but M5 seems to be the most common on bike mounts/accessories. Gotta go rummage through a two gallon container of bolts and nuts to find the hex cap, so this might take a while...


----------

